# Java Bean ohne BeanBuilder



## Christoph R (13. Jan 2005)

Hi!
Ich muss ein Java Bean schreiben, soll aber den BeanBuilder nicht verwenden. Die Java Datei und die Manifest Datei existieren bereits, es geht nur um die Eingabe des jar- Befehls
Bitte um Hilfe

danke!
mfg


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

> Syntax: jar {ctxu}[vfm0Mi] [JAR-Datei] [Manifest-Datei] [-C dir] Dateien ...
> Optionen:
> -c  neues Archiv erstellen
> -t  Inhaltsverzeichnis für Archiv auflisten
> ...


RTFM


----------



## Christoph R (13. Jan 2005)

Und wo muss ich das eingeben?


----------



## dotlens (13. Jan 2005)

in die konsole. und die rufst du unter windows mit ausführen "cmd" aus


----------



## Christoph R (13. Jan 2005)

was kann ich falsch machen wenn er mir schreibt Befehl jar nicht gefunden?

ich gib ein bei

C:\jar.... und Enter


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Jan 2005)

dann sind deine umgebungsvariablen net gesetzt


geh in den ordner wo dein sdk installiert ist, dort dann in den unterordner bin 

cmd

cd <sdkordner\bin
jar .....


----------

